# Change Travel Itinerary



## 11500111 (Aug 15, 2019)

Hello! 
I am new to the forum.
Not new to Australia.
Granted Tourist Visa – May 2018
Can anyone share some light on the following questions? 

Can I change my travel itinerary after granted a tourist visa? 
Do have to strictly fly in and out of the airports as per the travel itinerary submitted for my visa application? 
Say, I submitted an itinerary for flying into cairns on 26 September and flying out of cairns on 30th September – my visa got approved. But then I wanted to take a road trip down to Brisbane. Is this going to cause any implications when I try to exit via Brisbane? And not Cairns as per my Visa Application?


----------

